# Light spots in sublimation printed image, unsure of cause.



## Zero2Sixty (Mar 13, 2018)

Question: Purchased a new Virtuosso SG800 and did my first sample print on Text Print R. 

After lifting the Transfer, I looked at the design and noticed some light colors in the design. 

Could it be that I forgot to preheat the Tshirt and thats what caused the light spots or could it have been that I didnt use enough pressure as I am new to sublimation printing.


----------

